# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка в ЗиК 292

## doomm000

Конфигурация неправильно считает больничный по уходу в 2010 году. Сумма получается гораздо больше.:p
Для исправления в Глобальном Модуле, в строке 48418 необходимо заменить "=СуммаПособияПолная" на "=СуммаПособияПоловина". Остальной текст строки правильный.

----------


## pevek

*1С: Зарплата и Кадры, релиз 292 - Ошибки и их исправление*
*Смотри* *тут*

----------


## doomm000

> *1С: Зарплата и Кадры, релиз 292 - Ошибки и их исправление*
> *Смотри* *тут*


Ага, спасибо. А то я на 1 ошибку день убил. А их там- как грязи. Только когда там в описании ошибок написано "удваивается" реально увеличено во много раз. Просто в названиях переменных термины "полная" и "половинная"

----------


## pnick

Справка о доходах физического лица за 2009 год (НДФЛ-2)
в пункте 3 (таблица) не заполняются колонки "Код вычета" и "Сумма вычета", хотя в пункте 4.1 общая сумма по коду вычета считается верно.

----------


## pevek

*Статья Расчет пособия по временной нетрудоспособности в 2010 году*
ТУТ

----------


## pevek

*Статья Чем база по страховым взносам, уплачиваемым с 2010 года, отличается от базы по ЕСН*
ТУТ

----------


## pnick

У меня после обновления перестали начисляться взносы в фонды. (январская зарплата за 2010). Я что-то не настроил или у всех так?

----------


## vall

> У меня после обновления перестали начисляться взносы в фонды. (январская зарплата за 2010). Я что-то не настроил или у всех так?


Справку читали?

	Исчисление страховых взносов		
	Типовая конфигурация поддерживает исчисление страховых взносов в ПФР, ФОМС и ФСС по всем видам тарифов, предусмотренных Законом № 212-ФЗ (см. статьи 12, 57 и 58).		
	Основной тариф страховых взносов для организации задается в константе "Основной тариф страховых взносов" с точностью до месяца начала применения тарифа.		
*Регистрация страховых взносов производится в новом журнале расчетов "Журнал расчетов страховых взносов".  Перед началом расчета страховых взносов необходимо создать документ "Начисление страховых взносов" см. пункт меню "Документы - Налоги - Начисление страховых взносов". Расчет страховых взносов выполняется с помощью обработки "Расчет страховых взносов" см. пункт меню "Отчеты - Налоговая отчетность - Расчет страховых взносов" 	*

----------


## pevek

*Исправление переходящего расчета БЛ 2010 для ЗиК 293*
После обновления на 293 стал считаться БЛ в 2009 и 2010 году. А переходящий нет
ТУТ


*Исправленный отчет «Подготовка сведений для ИФНС» для конфигурации 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 версии 7.70.293*
В конфигурации «1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 версии 7.70.293″ в отчете «Подготовка сведений для ИФНС» не во всех случаях корректно формируются записи в выгружаемом файле о доходах.

Например, если у сотрудника, работающего весь год, не было начислений в январе, то, независимо от наличия сумм начислений в последующих месяцах года, данные за январь формируются некорректно.

Некорректность данных выявляется, например, программой проверки CheckXML, которая выдает подобное сообщение:

В качестве варианта выхода из ситуации (до исправления фирмой 1С встроенного отчета «Подготовка сведений для ИФНС») можно предложить использование исправленного отчета «Подготовка сведений для ИФНС», в котором устранена существующая некорректность формирования файла. Данный отчет может использоваться как в виде внешнего отчета, так и внутреннего (можно просто внести необходимые изменения в коды встроенного отчета).

*Скачать*

----------


## ArPlus

Бри расчете больничного в 2010 году не формирует таблицу среднего заработка, и как следствие не расчитывает больничный вообще. Что то не так делаю или глюк?

----------


## pevek

> Бри расчете больничного в 2010 году не формирует таблицу среднего заработка, и как следствие не расчитывает больничный вообще. Что то не так делаю или глюк?


Больничный переходящий или нет! Если переходящий тогда он средний берет с первого документа!
Попробуй так полные правленные модули больничного тут

----------


## ArPlus

В том то и дело что нет. Январский больничный.

----------


## pevek

> В том то и дело что нет. Январский больничный.


Что то пропустил МД скинь в ПМ завтра посмотрю!

----------


## ArPlus

293 брал отсюда, 292 твой же с исправлениями.

----------


## pevek

> 293 брал отсюда


293 При загрузке плана счетов с бухи все работает!

----------


## EYLLO

Исправленный MD-шник 293 конфигурации ЗИКИ - расчет Больничного (исправлены ошибки в гл. модуле и документе БольничныйЛист)
http://webfile.ru/4288396
Имя файла 1cv7.md 
Размер 24392704 кб

----------


## ArPlus

> 293 При загрузке плана счетов с бухи все работает!


 Что за процедура такая?

----------


## DGADEN

чот с 293 нефига не пашит больничный за 2010 ,в чем хоть прикол как бороться с етой бедой мсдешник исправленный даже ставил не фига не считает среднию зарплату

----------


## ArPlus

У меня подозрение, что мы что-то не сделали. Что значит "При загрузке плана счетов с бухи "

----------


## pevek

> У меня подозрение, что мы что-то не сделали. Что значит "При загрузке плана счетов с бухи "


Я делал новую установку поставил все настройки загрузил план счетов усе работает!!! И демка тоже работает!

----------


## Darly

> В том то и дело что нет. Январский больничный.


Опытным путем выяснено следующее:
1. Чтобы рассчитался бл - не ставить галку "Ограничивать размер пособия" (ограничение актуально, если сумма больничного больше 34 583).
2. Заполнить средний заработок (если он не заполняется) для Общего заболевания - выбрать любую другую причину заболевания, заполнить среднее, выбрать Общее заболевание.

----------


## ArPlus

Где галочка ставится?

----------


## Darly

> Где галочка ставится?


Форма документа. Не ставить, а наоборот - снять.

----------


## Sergey19_66

... а у меня не расчитывает продление больничного. Первичный больничный был в августе 2009 года, несколько раз продляли (до февраля 2010г.)

----------


## Stan-is-lav

ЧТО может быть с 293 больничный за 2010 не считает среднюю зарплату!?!?!? Исправления вносил....ПОДСКАЖИТЕ:rolleyes:

----------


## alexsmir

> больничный за 2010 не считает среднюю зарплату


посмотри это поможет: http://infostart.ru/public/66448/, http://infostart.ru/public/65111/
и еще, что я нашел в нете
1. если больничный одним документом начался в 2009 и закончился в 2010, то просто зайти в него и перезаполнить расчет среднего заработка и на печать выдаст 2 таблицы с расчетом (хотя там суммы вроде одинаковые) и этот расчет уже правильный и продолжать эти больничные в новом году можно
2. а вот если больничный начался до декабря и на конец года попало уже его продолжение (второй документ), тогда две таблицы в расчете среднего заработка не получить, но программу можно обмануть поставив константу Максимальный размер пособия по временной нетрудоспособности с 01.01.2010 - 415000/365*31 (если такие больничные придется продолжать в феврале, то соответственно с 01.02.2010 - 415000/365*28 и так далее пока не исправят ошибку в самом релизе)))

и еще выдержка из беседы на форуме:
глСобратьДанныеДляБЛ2010
следует заменить 
ДневноеОграничениеФСС = ДневноеОграничениеСреднег  о;
на
ДневноеОграничениеФСС = Окр(ДневноеОграничениеСре  него * ПроцентОплаты / 100, 2);

Хм... Вы имеете шанс получить проблемы при других расчетах.
Уж если менять, то чуть дальше 
в условии 
//**********
ИначеЕсли ПрименитьОграничение = "ФСС" Тогда 
Надо заменить 
РазмерДневногоПособия=Дне  ноеОграничениеФСС;
На
РазмерДневногоПособия=Окр(  ДневноеОграничениеФСС*Про  ентОплаты/100,2);
//**********
Иначе там где нет ограничения, вы тоже попадете на процент. 
Так как 
ДневноеОграничениеСреднег  о = Окр(ПредельнаяВеличинаБаз  /365,2);
А вы его сразу ограничиваете процентом оплаты, а если процентоплаты = 0? Что будет?

----------


## vsgram

Релиз ЗиК 294 http://depositfiles.com/files/5ptijcysw

----------


## pevek

Данные с infostart.ru
«1С» пишет для *294-го релиза ЗиК* - "Исправлена ошибка:
Взносы в ПФР инвалида в части ЕНВД отражаются на 91 счете
Внесены изменения в процедуру
ЗаполнитьДанныеДляПроводо  к2010()"
Однако же и в исправлении закралась ошибка - даже если в организации не применяется ЕНВД, начисление все-равно происходит.
*Скрытый текст*Глобальный модуль, строка 56778

Если (БазаПФРЕНВД = 0) и (БазаПФРИнвалид = 0) Тогда
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(0,"ПФРНакЕНВД"  );
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(0,"ПФРСтрахЕН  Д");
ИначеЕсли (БазаПФРЕНВД = 0) и (БазаПФРИнвалид <> 0) Тогда
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(ИсчисленоПФР  Нак / БазаПФР,"ПФРНакЕНВД");
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(ИсчисленоПФР  Страх / БазаПФР,"ПФРСтрахЕНВД");

    ИсчисленоПФРНакЕНВД = ИсчисленоПФРНак;
    ИсчисленоПФРСтрахЕНВД = ИсчисленоПФРСтрах;
    ОблагаемаяБазаПФРЕНВД = ОблагаемаяБазаПФР;

Иначе
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(ИсчисленоПФР  НакЕНВД / БазаПФРЕНВД,"ПФРНакЕНВД");
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(ИсчисленоПФР  СтрахЕНВД / БазаПФРЕНВД,"ПФРСтрахЕНВД")  ;
КонецЕсли;



исправление:
ИначеЕсли (БазаПФРЕНВД = 0) и (БазаПФРИнвалид <> 0) Тогда
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(ИсчисленоПФР  НакЕНВД / БазаПФР,"ПФРНакЕНВД");
    КоэффициентСотрудника.Доб  витьЗначение(ИсчисленоПФР  СтрахЕНВД / БазаПФР,"ПФРСтрахЕНВД");    

Вроде заработало как надо..

----------


## alexsmir

Надо открывать тему: *Ошибки ЗИК всех релизов*
Очередная ошибка в ЗиК 294 по страховым взносам
http://infostart.ru/public/66832/

----------


## pevek

> Надо открывать тему: Ошибки ЗИК всех релизов
> Очередная ошибка в ЗиК 294 по страховым взносам
> http://infostart.ru/public/66832/


Поддерживаю или эту ветку переименовать!!!

----------


## ОльгаС

..... а у меня больничный расчитывает, но с больничного не удерживается НДФЛ, и при формировании справки 2НДФЛ больничный там не отражается.:confused: Что делатьИИ

----------


## Darly

> но с больничного не удерживается НДФЛ


Проверьте входит ли Больничный в базу по НДФЛ (Справочники\Расчет зарплаты\Виды расчетов)

----------


## pevek

*Зарплаты и Кадры" релиз 294*
Если это ЕНВД с выгрузкой в Предприниматель.
Отчет "Сводные проводки" и соответственно "Выгрузка данных" вместо начислений страховых взносов выдает [процент страховых взносов*количество расчетов].
Проще поправить:
Находим в глобальном модуле в процедуре "ЗаполнитьДанныеДляПровод  к2010" строку:
// допишем в документ Начисление налогов суммы по ЕНВД - как расходы, не принимаемые к учету
Если НомерШкалыВзносов >= 0 Тогда //правильно указан пол и дату рождения

Чуть ниже должна быть строка:
СуммаПФР_страх = Окр(СуммаПФРЕНВД * КоэффициентСотрудника.Пол  чить("ПФРСтрахЕНВД"),10) ;

*"СуммаПФРЕНВД" заменяем на "СуммаПоВРДоляЕНВД".*

Следующая строка:
СуммаПФР_нак = Окр(СуммаПФРЕНВД * КоэффициентСотрудника.Пол  чить("ПФРНакЕНВД"),10);

*"СуммаПФРЕНВД" заменяем на "СуммаПоВРДоляЕНВД".*

Следом, ниже:
//ФСС_НС
ЗначениеВТаблицуФСС_НСЕНВ   = Окр(?(КоэфУчетаВФСС_НС = 1,СуммаЕНВД,0) * КоэффициентФСС_НС_Сотрудни  ка * ПроцентОтРасчетнойБазы / 100,10);

*"СуммаЕНВД" заменяем на "СуммаПоВРДоляЕНВД".*
Сохраняем конфигурацию. Запускаем 1С. Проверяем отчет.

Пробуем!

----------


## alexsmir

еще нашел на infostart.ru 
В Своде проводок по 97 счету нет расшифровок по статьям когда делаеш свод по подразделеннию, а когда по одному сотруднику есть. Пример когда отпуск переходит на другой период. 


В глобальном модуле Функция глПроводкиЗаПериод2010, при вызове процедуры ЗаполнитьДанныеДляПроводо  к2010, передается неправильный параметр сотрудника,
*ищем* 

ЗаполнитьДанныеДляПроводо  к2010(?(ДатаГод(КонецПериода_  БП) < ТекущийГод,ДоходыВычетыНа  огиСотрудниковПрошлогоГо  а,ДоходыВычетыНалогиСотру  дников),
                                Сотр, ДатаМесяц(КонецПериода_РБП  ), КоэффициентСотрудника,Ски  каМатпомощь, КонецПериода_РБП,
                                ИсчисленоПФРНак,Исчислено  ФРСтрах,ИсчисленоПФРНакЕН  ВД,ИсчисленоПФРСтрахЕНВД,И  счисленоФСС,ИсчисленоТФОМ  ,ИсчисленоФФОМС,Исчислено  опТариф,
                                БазаДопТариф,ОблагаемаяБа  аПФР,ОблагаемаяБазаФСС,Об  агаемаяБазаФОМС,Облагаема  яБазаПФРЕНВД);

*и заменяем на* 
ЗаполнитьДанныеДляПроводо  к2010(?(ДатаГод(КонецПериода_  БП) < ТекущийГод,ДоходыВычетыНа  огиСотрудниковПрошлогоГо  а,ДоходыВычетыНалогиСотру  дников),
                                Сотрудник, ДатаМесяц(КонецПериода_РБП  ), КоэффициентСотрудника,Ски  каМатпомощь, КонецПериода_РБП,
                                ИсчисленоПФРНак,Исчислено  ФРСтрах,ИсчисленоПФРНакЕН  ВД,ИсчисленоПФРСтрахЕНВД,И  счисленоФСС,ИсчисленоТФОМ  ,ИсчисленоФФОМС,Исчислено  опТариф,
                                БазаДопТариф,ОблагаемаяБа  аПФР,ОблагаемаяБазаФСС,Об  агаемаяБазаФОМС,Облагаема  яБазаПФРЕНВД);

----------


## pevek

*ЗИК 294 Расходы предприятия на ФСС данные с infostart.ru*

Сотрудникам по статье "По уходу за ребенком до достижения им возраста полутора лет" и проходящим по ЕНВД сумма попадает как По основному тарифу, если уходит в отпуск в 2010 г. 


*Скрытый текст*Ищем

ИначеЕсли ВидДока = "ОтпускПоУходуЗаРебенко  " Тогда  
  РасчетныйПериод = 12;
  ТипРасчетаБольничного = Документ.ТипРасчетаБольни  ного;
  ДатаСобытия = '01.01.2007';

и меняем на

РасчетныйПериод = 12;
ТипРасчетаБольничного = Документ.ТипРасчетаБольни  ного;

Если ДатаГод(ДатаСобытия) = 2010 Тогда
ДатаСобытия = '01.01.2010';
Иначе
ДатаСобытия = '01.01.2007';
КонецЕсли;

*Учет вычетов по матпомощи при расчете среднего для больничного в ЗиК 294*
1. Вставку в процедуру  глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ2010
2.Текст новой функции  глМатпомощь(ВР), где ВР-вид расчета.
Функция возвращает 1 если в справочнике вида расчетов реквизит "Тип дохода для страховых взносов" имеет значение "материальная помощь, облагается частично" и 0 в противном случае.
3. Рекомендация  по изменению процедур
ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов()  глСобратьДанныеДляСтрахов  ыхВзносов()
при использовании  непредопределенных видов расчета для начисления матпомощи

*Скрытый текст*Учет матпомощи при расчете среднего для БЛ 2010. 
Все изменения в глобальном модуле.    

Перед строками:
	Возврат ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке;

КонецФункции // глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ2010
Вставить:
 ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
	// Матпомощь  Учет вычетов по матпомощи для БЛ    
	Скидка=0;
	СпрСкидки=СоздатьОбъект("С  равочник.СтраховыеВзносыС  кидкиКДоходам");
	Если СпрСкидки.НайтиПоКоду("Мат  омощь")=1 Тогда 
		Скидка=СпрСкидки.ГодоваяСк  идка.Получить(НачалоБолезн  и);
	КонецЕсли;
	ТзМП=СоздатьОбъект("Таблиц  Значений");
	ТзМП.НоваяКолонка("Месяц","Д  ата");
	ТзМП.НоваяКолонка("МатПомо  ь","Число",12,2);
	ТзМП.НоваяКолонка("Вычет","Ч  исло",12,2);
	//Соберем МП с начала года первого месяца учета среднего
	ЖрнЗарплата.ВыбратьЗаписи  оОбъекту(Сотрудник,НачГод  (НачалоРП),ОкончаниеРП );
	Пока ЖрнЗарплата.ПолучитьЗапис  ()=1 Цикл
		Если (глМатпомощь(ЖрнЗарплата.В  дРасч)=1) и (глВходитВБазу(ЖрнЗарплата  .ВидРасч,ВидРасчета.Оплата  Лс2010)=1) Тогда 
			ТзМП.НоваяСтрока();                  
			ТзМП.Месяц= ЖрнЗарплата.ПериодРегистр  ции.ДатаНачала;
			ТзМП.МатПомощь= ЖрнЗарплата.Результат;
		КонецЕсли;
	КонецЦикла;
	//Посчитаем вычеты по месяцам
	Если (ТзМП.КоличествоСтрок()>0) и (Скидка>0) Тогда
		Год=0;
		ВычетПоГоду=0;
		ТЗМП.ВыбратьСтроки();
		Пока ТзМП.ПолучитьСтроку()=1 Цикл
			Если ДатаГод(ТзМП.Месяц)<>Год Тогда
				ВычетПоГоду=0;
				Год =  ДатаГод(ТзМП.Месяц);
			КонецЕсли;
			Если ВычетПоГоду<Скидка Тогда
				ТзМП.Вычет=Мин(ТзМП.Матпомо  щь,(Скидка-ВычетПоГоду));
				ВычетПоГоду=ВычетПоГоду+Тз  МП.Вычет;
			КонецЕсли;
			Сообщить(" "+ТзМП.Месяц+"  "+ТзМП.МатПомощь+"  "+ТзМП.Вычет,"i");
			Если  (ТзМП.Месяц>=НачалоРП) и (ТзМП.Вычет<>0) Тогда  

				Месяц = глПреобразоватьСтрокуМеся  ца(Строка(КонМесяца(ТзМП.Ме  сяц)), ТзМП.Месяц);
				Стр=0;
				ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.НайтиЗначение(Месяц,  тр,1);
				Если Стр>0 Тогда
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.ПолучитьСтрокуПоНом  ру(Стр);
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.Месяц = Месяц; 
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.ВидСтроки = Перечисление.ВидСтрокиСре  негоЗаработка.Заработок;
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.РазмерРаспределения = ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.РазмерРаспределения-ТзМП.Вычет;
					Сообщить("       исправлено "+ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗар  аботке.Месяц) ; 
				Иначе
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.НоваяСтрока();
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.Месяц = Месяц; 
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.ШаблонПроводки = ВременнаяТаблицаРаспредел  ения.Шаблон;
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.ВидСтроки = Перечисление.ВидСтрокиСре  негоЗаработка.Заработок;
					ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗара  ботке.РазмерРаспределения = -ТзМП.Вычет;
					Сообщить("  добавлена строка "+ТаблицаДанныхОСреднемЗар  аботке.Месяц,""); 
				КонецЕсли;
			КонецЕсли;	
		КонецЦикла;
	КонецЕсли;

	//Матпомощь Конец
	//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Для определения матпомощи не по имени вида расчета, а по справочнику ВР добавить функцию: 

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
  Функция глМатпомощь(ВР) Экспорт 
	СпрВидыРасчетов = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  идыРасчетов");
	Если СпрВидыРасчетов.НайтиПоРе  визиту("Расчет",ВР,1)=1 Тогда
		Если  СпрВидыРасчетов.ТипДохода  ляСтраховыхВзносов = Перечисление.ТипыДоходовД  яСтраховыхВзносов.Матпомо  щь Тогда
			Возврат 1;
		КонецЕсли;	
	КонецЕсли;
	Возврат 0;
КонецФункции 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////        


При использовании нескольких видов расчета по матпомощи эту функцию рекомендую использовать также в процедурах  
ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов()  
глСобратьДанныеДляСтрахов  ыхВзносов()    

       	//Вместо    строки
 ИначеЕсли (КодДохода="МатПомощь")  Тогда  
 	   //Вставить строку
 ИначеЕсли (глМатпомощь(ВР)=1)  Тогда    

  ПРОВЕРЬТЕ!!! В конфигурации в справочнике видов расчета  используемых, как материальная помощь, в том числе и у  ВР МАТПОМОЩЬ,
  должно быть заполнено поле   "Тип дохода для страховых взносов"  значением "материальная помощь, облагается частично".


Пробуем.

----------


## mashun

Люди добрые, подскажите, кто-нить сталкивался в 294 ЗиКе со следующим текстом при расчете страховых взносов: 
Если (МатпомощьВсегоПоТекущийМ  сяц = 0) или (МатпомощьВсегоПоПредыдущ  йМесяц >= РазмерСкидкаМатпомощь) Тогда
{Глобальный модуль(9214)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

----------


## pevek

Это ошибка в ЗиК релиз 293 была!
Проблема видимо в том, что по какой-то причине не заполнился справочик СтраховыеВзносыСкидкиКДох  одам. В частности в этом справочнике не удалось найти элемент с кодом "Матпомощь".
*Скрытый текст*// получим размеры скидок к доходам
  СпрВычетов = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  траховыеВзносыСкидкиКДох  дам");
  СкидкаМатпомощь = 0;
  Если СпрВычетов.НайтиПоКоду("Ма  помощь",0) = 1 Тогда
    РазмерСкидкаМатпомощь = СпрВычетов.ГодоваяСкидка.П  олучить(НачГода(ДатаАктуал  ьности));
  КонецЕсли;
Решение проблемы может быть следующим. Создать внешнюю обработку в которую запихнуть процедуру ЗаполнитьСправочникСтрахо  выеВзносыСкидкиКДоходам() из обработки ОбновлениеИБ.
Скачать обработку allexx
еще несколько кнопок(процедур). Одна из которых это изменение номера релиза. Это в случае если вообще справочники и константы 2010 года не загрузились при обновлении.Тогда меняем номер релиза и перезапускаем 1С.

Пробуем!!

----------


## mashun

Спасибо!

----------


## базямба

Люди добрые, подскажите в чем может быть проблема.
при начислении отпуска после нажатия "заполнить" - заполняется таблица среднего заработка.
Но проблема в том, что у человека была ЗП практически в 2 раза меньше
т.е. если сделать расчетный листок, то показывает зп - 13638.42, а в расчете среднего - 27214.64. и расхождение почти в 2 раза за каждый месяц.
Интересно, что при расчете среднего для Больничного листа все в порядке.
Если, человек работает на окладе, то нормально тоже все нормально считает.

релиз 294

----------


## fit_ru

добрый день, при выгрузке к ПФР в ЗиК 7.7 выскакивает следующая ошибка. 
СписокДокументов.Установи  ьЗначение(СчДокументов,"Ст  рокаСтажа",СрокСтажа); 
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР.Форма.Модуль(909)}: Номер за пределами значения! 
обновил резиз, не помогло, в чем может быть дело

----------


## alexsmir

Кому интересно
*ЗиК 295. Ошибка в отчет "Расходы предприятия за счет ФСС"*
http://infostart.ru/public/69048/
*Расчет скидки для материальной помощи инвалидам*
http://infostart.ru/public/69052/
*ЗиК 295 косяк по форме РСВ-1*
http://infostart.ru/public/69025/

----------


## simantus

> Люди добрые, подскажите, кто-нить сталкивался в 294 ЗиКе со следующим текстом при расчете страховых взносов: 
> Если (МатпомощьВсегоПоТекущийМ  сяц = 0) или (МатпомощьВсегоПоПредыдущ  йМесяц >= РазмерСкидкаМатпомощь) Тогда
> {Глобальный модуль(9214)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)


Я решил это проблему другим способой. если релиз до 292 то просто объединяешь конфигурацию с 295 и все в порядке, если старше, то заменяем на релиз 292 и потом повторяем то, что написано выше. самое главное объденить релиз и сделать 295 главным.

----------


## pevek

*Исправленный ЗиК 295 (Хотя могут быть подводные камни взят с forums.kuban.ru)*
тут

Пробуем тестим пишим!!!

----------


## pevek

*Исправленный ЗиК 295 версия 2 Пробуем*
тут

----------


## pevek

По данным infostart.ru
*Ошибка свода проводок при ЕНВД=100%, Зик 297*

*Скрытый текст**БЫЛО:*
//Если БазаФОМС <> 0 Тогда // она самая большая
*СТАЛО:*
Если (БазаФОМС <> 0) или (БазаПФР<>0) Тогда // она самая большая

*ЕНВД или ЕНВД+ОСН плюс 2 дня за счет работадателя в части ЕНВД ЗиК 298*

*Скрытый текст*ЕНВД или ЕНВД+ОСН плюс 2 дня за счет работадателя в части ЕНВД проводки формируються Дт69.х/Кт91.1 на сумму налога которым обложили 2 дня за счет работадателя в части ЕНВД. Так же увеличились на эту-же сумму прводки Дт20/Кт69.х Сотвественно в бухгалтерию выгружаються данные проводки с неправильными суммами, хотя в журнале расчета страховых взносов суммы стоят правильные.

*Скрытый текст*В глобальном модуле в Процедура глРасчетКорректирующихКоэ  фф2010 надо в строке 58747 добавить следующий текст ИначеЕсли КодДохода="НеОблагаетсяЦел  икомЕНВД" Тогда

*Распределение расходов за счет ФСС в РСВ на ОПС на ЕНВД и Основной тариф, ЗиК 298*
*Скрытый текст*Обычно больничные листы и прочие расходы за счет ФСС попадают в расчет ОПС по основному тарифу организации. Предлагаемое изменение меняет данный порядок.Суммы начинают попадать в раздел, в котором работает данный сотрудник.Для ЗиК 298

*Скрытый текст*В процедуре ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов во время выборки журнала расчетов идет определение ЕНВД\Основной тариф в зависимости от кода дохода для СВ.

Согласно странного алгорима почему то РасходыЗаСчетФСС всегда ОСНО. И не распределяются.

Коды доходов пришиваются в глСобратьДанныеДляСтрахов  ыхВзносов.



Исправляем ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов так.

Перед "Если РазложитьСуммыПоТарифам = 1 Тогда" после окончания условия на КодДохода="-1"






// ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ НАЧАЛО
// продублируем расчет по коду дохода
// т.к. типовой не устраивает
// надо распределить
Если Найти("РасходыЗаСчетФСС\По  обиеДоПолутораЛет", КодДохода) > 0  Тогда
    СуммаИнвалид       = 0 ;
    СуммаЕНВД          = 0 ;
    СуммаОсновнойТариф = 0 ;

    Если ЭтоИнвалид = 1 Тогда
        СуммаИнвалид = СуммаРез;
    ИначеЕсли ИскатьЕНВД = 1  Тогда
        Если Найти("БольничныйЛист\Прик  зНаОплатуПоСреднему\Отпус  кПоУходуЗаРебенком",ЖрнЗар  плата.Документ.Вид()) > 0 Тогда

            СпрШаблонов = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  аблоныПроводок");
            СпрШаблонов.НайтиПоНаимен  ванию("Не отражать в бухгалтерском учете");
            НеРаспределять = СпрШаблонов.ТекущийЭлемен  ();

            // тут по базе            глИзвлечьРаспределениеИзД  окаОСреднем(ЖрнЗарплата.Об  ъект,1,ЖрнЗарплата.Документ  ,ЖрнЗарплата.ВидРасч,Сумма  ез,ТаблицаРаспределенияПо  ШаблПроводок,НеРаспределя  ь);
        Иначе
            // тут фиксировано
            глПолучитьРаспределениеРе  зультата(ЖрнЗарплата, ТаблицаРаспределенияПоШаб  лПроводок,,, "БезИсточниковФинансирова  ия",,,,,1);
        КонецЕсли;

        Для СчСтрок = 1 По ТаблицаРаспределенияПоШаб  лПроводок.КоличествоСтрок(  ) Цикл
            Если ТаблицаРаспределенияПоШаб  лПроводок.ПолучитьЗначени  (СчСтрок,"Шаблон").Подпадае  ПодЕНВД = 1 Тогда

                СуммаЕНВД = СуммаЕНВД + ТаблицаРаспределенияПоШаб  лПроводок.ПолучитьЗначени  (СчСтрок,"Сумма");

            КонецЕсли;
        КонецЦикла;
        СуммаОсновнойТариф = СуммаРез - СуммаЕНВД;
    Иначе
        СуммаОсновнойТариф = СуммаРез;
    КонецЕсли;
    РазложитьСуммыПоТарифам = 0;
КонецЕсли;
// ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ КОНЕЦ

Пробуем!

----------


## allexx100

> Это ошибка в ЗиК релиз 293 была!
> Проблема видимо в том, что по какой-то причине не заполнился справочик СтраховыеВзносыСкидкиКДох  одам. В частности в этом справочнике не удалось найти элемент с кодом "Матпомощь"....


Давайте-ка я восстановлю справедливость. pevek, видимо, забыл сказать, что взято с сайта allexx.info: http://www.allexx.info/1C_zik7_error_293

----------


## PGV76

> Это ошибка в ЗиК релиз 293 была!
> Проблема видимо в том, что по какой-то причине не заполнился справочик СтраховыеВзносыСкидкиКДох  одам. В частности в этом справочнике не удалось найти элемент с кодом "Матпомощь".
> Скрытый текст:
> // получим размеры скидок к доходам
> СпрВычетов = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  траховыеВзносыСкидкиКДо ходам");
> СкидкаМатпомощь = 0;
> Если СпрВычетов.НайтиПоКоду("Ма  помощь",0) = 1 Тогда
> РазмерСкидкаМатпомощь = СпрВычетов.ГодоваяСкидка.П  олучить(НачГода(ДатаАкту альности));
> КонецЕсли;
> ...


Слетела база, пришлось все переустанавливать, обновилась до 7.70.299, а ошибка осталась( страховые взносы не начисляются). Виды расчетов и налоговые ставки пустые, заполнила в ручную, таблица все равно выходит пустая:(. Пожалуйста кто нибудь помогите, может у кого есть внешняя обработка или устранить ошибку можно другим способом. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Mari_D

Помогите пожалуйста! Если я правильно помню, то НДФЛ с больничного должен удерживаться, а у меня что-то в 1С З/п -кадры (7.70.306) не удерживает. Где поправить?

----------


## AVS300

Справочники - расчет зарплаты - удержания - НДФЛ - База

----------


## Mari_D

База есть, все в порядке. В феврале проводила еще один б/л по другому сотруднику, у него все ОК. Сотрудник, по которому не удерживается НДФЛ, инвалид. Может эти настройки как-то влияют?

----------

